# Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??



## BeDo89 (26. Juli 2013)

*Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir nun endlich für Uni usw ein Netbook zugelegt (Acer Aspire One 725)

Meins hat 2GB RAM und eine 320GB Festplatte.

Für mich steht jetzt schon fest, dass ich den RAM erweitern werde. Nur weiß ich noch nicht ob ich ein 4GB oder ein 8GB Modul kaufen sollte.

Hat jemand von euch in der Hinsicht eine Ahnung bzw eigene Erfahrungen auf wie viel RAM ich aufrüsten sollte?

Achja, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ne SSD in meinen kleinen Rechenknecht einzubauen - lohnt das, oder bremst der CPU diese womöglich aus?


Vielen Dank im Voraus
BeDo89


----------



## Diaflolo97 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Ram reichen 4, da die 8GB auf nem Netbook nichts nützen, ehe man die braucht ist das ding im eimer.
SSD lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nicht, die CPU ist so schwach, das kann man, denke ich knicken. Desweiteren bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher ob mehr RAM einbauen so einfach geht, wenn das Ding nur einen Slot hat und die 2GB drauf verlötet sind, kann man das auch vergessen.


----------



## cvzone (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Lt. Acer Datenblatt kann das Gerät eh nur max. 4 GB RAM. Und falls du Windows 7 Starter haben solltest, das kann sogar nur 2GB RAM.


----------



## BeDo89 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Nene, habe hier momentan Win 7 Home Premium 32bit drauf, werde dann aber natürlich die 64bit Variante installieren.

Dann werde ich mir auf jeden Fall 4gb RAM zulegen und mit der SSD mal abwarten, bis man die für'n Appel und'n Ei bekommt 

Vielen Dank!

Mfg
BeDo89


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würd schon sagen das sich die SSD lohnt!Weniger Abwärme, kürzere Ladezeiten, weniger Stromverbrauch sowie völlig lautlos.Dazu kommt das SSDs völlig Erschütterungsresistent sind was sich grade bei einem Netbook was mal eben schneller mit von der Couch in die Küche genommen wird als herausragende Eigenschaft erweist.Hab jetzt in meinem Notebook 2 SSD und will die nicht mehr missen ganz im Gegenteil plane jetzt die Anschaffung einer mSata Platte mit 480 GB.Die zusätzlichen 4 GB würd ich aber auch erstmal lassen und das Geld dann lieber mit in die SSD investieren.Ich denke ab einer Samsung 840 256 GB ist das durchaus sinnvoll angelegtes Geld.Solltest du mehr Platz brauchen ist ne 500 GB heute auch nicht mehr das Geld.Da bekommt man auch schon die Samsung 840 500 GB teilweise schon für ~ 280€.

Was die CPU mit der SSD zu tun hat erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht so ganz aber gut.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*



combatIII schrieb:


> Ich würd schon sagen das sich die SSD lohnt!Weniger Abwärme, kürzere Ladezeiten, weniger Stromverbrauch sowie völlig lautlos.Dazu kommt das SSDs völlig Erschütterungsresistent sind was sich grade bei einem Netbook was mal eben schneller mit von der Couch in die Küche genommen wird als herausragende Eigenschaft erweist.Hab jetzt in meinem Notebook 2 SSD und will die nicht mehr missen ganz im Gegenteil plane jetzt die Anschaffung einer mSata Platte mit 480 GB.Die zusätzlichen 4 GB würd ich aber auch erstmal lassen und das Geld dann lieber mit in die SSD investieren.Ich denke ab einer Samsung 840 256 GB ist das durchaus sinnvoll angelegtes Geld.Solltest du mehr Platz brauchen ist ne 500 GB heute auch nicht mehr das Geld.Da bekommt man auch schon die Samsung 840 500 GB teilweise schon für ~ 280€.
> 
> Was die CPU mit der SSD zu tun hat erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht so ganz aber gut.



Is ja bald soviel wie des Netbook 
Wie er sagte, für die Uni, zeigt wohl ein relativ kleines Budget...
Ich würd auf 120GB für ca. 80€ gehen und für die jetztige en Gehäuse für 10-20€ kaufen und die HDD dann da einbauen!


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Deshalb meinte ich ja die zusätzlichen 4 GB RAM weglassen und das Geld lieber in eine 256 GB SSD stecken als dann mit ner 120 GB rumzudümpeln.Die 500 Gb war ja auch nur optional.Wo liegen den die 120'er im Preis 80 € (?) und die 256 GB bei ca 140 € (?) 4 GB Ram liegen bei weiss nicht 30 - 40 € da wüsste ich was ich mache aber im Endeffekt hast recht die 500 GB sind fast so teuer wie das Book aber bieten halt auch viel Platz.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Günstige 120GB SSDs
Soviel brauchst aber für nur OS un Programme au nich... 
Dateien ect. kann er ja auf die externe HDD hauen und dann sind 120GB SSD + 320GB HDD ne angenehme lösung aus meiner sicht 

Jupp sagen wir 40€ Ram sind billiger wie der aufpreis zu ner 256GB und schongar zu ner 500GB SSD von 200€ mehr Preis :/

Je nach dem würd ich bei so ner schwachen CPU mal überlegen Linux auszuprobieren und das als Main OS zu nutzen!

@TE Was für ne CPU is verbaut, schafft die x64? Mein E2 Vision packts nich und dann kannste des 64bit OS au in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub die CPU is weniger das Problem.Er will ja nicht daddeln und für Internet n bissel Office und so Kram wird die dicke ausreichen.Also ich würd die 256 GB nehmen und gut.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

64Bit OS bringt aber nix mit ner CPU die keine 64Bit schafft 
Da is es egal ob man daddelt oder nich... das Kannste mit den 2x1,6Ghz oder so ähnlich sowieso knicken^^

Joaa muss er entscheiden...


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Ja 64 bit können eh die meisten und dann haut das schon hin.Ob er nu n 32 bit laufen hat oder 64 bit macht den Kohl auch nicht fett und Linux muss man sehen ob er sich damit anfreunden kann.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Jupp das sowieso... Also ich bin mit meim E2 Vision un Ubuntu bestens bedient 
Für Office un Musik + Film, top Kombi...
GUt ne SSD wäre ville ned schlecht, aber die investition lohnt sich nichmer^^


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Meinste lohnt nicht?Dachte grad für ältere Systeme wäre ne SSD nochmal so ein Leistungsboost.Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

In nem halben Jahr hol ich mir en Ultrabook bei dem die Preisklasse unbegrenz ist... 
Danach wird der hier wohl verstauben, also des 1/2 Jahr schauff ich nun au noch ohne


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Unter dem Aspekt.Naja bin eher nicht so der Ultrabookuser da ich halt viel im Ausland arbeite (bin grad in der Toskana am malochen) und ich auch dann auf meine daddelei nicht verzichten möchte.Wie gesagt spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne mSATA einzubauen aber Kollega meint die Dinger waeren unzuverlässig.Ich persönlich hab da noch nix von gehört.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (28. Juli 2013)

ich halte die Anschaffung von 8 GB ram für sinnlos, ehe dir die was nützen raucht deine CPU ab.


----------



## combatIII (28. Juli 2013)

Das is ja längst geklärt und es ging ja auch nicht um 8 GB sondern um 4 GB!Er hat jetzt 2 GB und wollte 4 GB.Was aber auch keine erwähnenswerte Verbesserung bringen würde.Ok Ok anyway die 2 GB reichen lang.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*



combatIII schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt.Naja bin eher nicht so der Ultrabookuser da ich halt viel im Ausland arbeite (bin grad in der Toskana am malochen) und ich auch dann auf meine daddelei nicht verzichten möchte.Wie gesagt spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne mSATA einzubauen aber Kollega meint die Dinger waeren unzuverlässig.Ich persönlich hab da noch nix von gehört.


 
Ich habe erst vor nem Halben Jahr mein Desktop PC augfelöst weil er 2 Jahre nur eingestaubt is...
I.wie reizt es mich nicht mehr zu zocken, darum auch blos en Laptop mit E2 Vision gekauft...
Beim neuen Laptop möcht ich endlich mal ne vernünftige Akkudauer im Wlan betrieb und ne HD GrafiK!!!!


----------



## experte5 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*



combatIII schrieb:


> Das is ja längst geklärt und es ging ja auch nicht um 8 GB sondern um 4 GB!Er hat jetzt 2 GB und wollte 4 GB.Was aber auch keine erwähnenswerte Verbesserung bringen würde.Ok Ok anyway die 2 GB reichen lang.


Naja, ob ein Upgrade von 2GB auf 4GB für sinvoll gehalten wird, muss man selbst entscheiden, wobei ich dir trotzdem zustimme.

Hier der passende Arbeitsspeicher:
4GB RAM Upgrade fur 725 AO725 ACER Aspire One 2GB 1GB Memory Suche Arbeitsspeicher erweitern aufrusten maximal SODIMM


----------



## LennoxBLN (10. März 2017)

*AW: Acer Aspire One 725 aufrüsten!??*

Dein Post ist knapp 3 1/2 Jahre zu spät


----------

